# Steam Summer Sale 2015



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2015)

How come there is no thread about this yet for this year? Just started an hour ago. Kinda sad there is no typical community choice but  you have to play the game to get more sales.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 11, 2015)

-80% Metro Redux bundle here we go


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2015)

Hotline Miami 2 is cheaper on Nuuvem.
Life is Strange - cheaper on Nuuvem.

I'll buy Darkest Dungeon the moment I can log in.

//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2015)

Life is Strange isn't even on sale.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2015)

Yup. 12$ on Nuuvem, 20€ on Steam. Well... not even a contest. 36PLN vs 82PLN.

//HbS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2015)

Nothing worth buying cuz I already got everything worthwhile, but it seems like a pretty strong start for the first day.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2015)

How the fuck do cards work? It says I've earned one, and under badges it says I get "one drop remaining", but I have no idea. 

//HbS


----------



## Camoball (Jun 11, 2015)

Welp, it's that time of the year again. 

Perfect timing actually because I was planning to buy UT2004 for my brother's birthday since he's been asking for it so much lol.

Other than that I might buy one of the cheap Planetside 2 bundles. I try not to buy too many games these days. 
Already got most of the stuff I want anyway.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> How the fuck do cards work? It says I've earned one, and under badges it says I get "one drop remaining", but I have no idea.
> 
> //HbS



You get 50% of the set of cards per game. 

So if a game has 10 cards, you will get 5 drops.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2015)

The summer sale minigame cards, not normal game cards.

It's kind of random and weird. I got 2 cards from playing, and with each one I get one more to "x drops remaining". 

//HbS


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh god I've spent so much money in the past couple of days on video games and _I don't have a job right now what is wrong with me?_


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> The summer sale minigame cards, not normal game cards.
> 
> It's kind of random and weird. I got 2 cards from playing, and with each one I get one more to "x drops remaining".
> 
> //HbS



Oh yeah, I see what you mean.

That shit is really weird.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 11, 2015)

Awesome, been waiting for the sale for eu4 since art of war.


----------



## Stein (Jun 11, 2015)

The first Steam Sale where I actually have money......


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2015)

get Chivalry you guys 

80% off


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 12, 2015)

+1

Oh, and gonna get HuniePop. That game is absolutely retarded and has an awesome gameplay. 

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 12, 2015)

I spent my entertainment budget at the start of the month like I usually do. 

I don't see anything that particularly piques my interest anyways.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 12, 2015)

Today's sales suck (I already own The Witcher 1 and 2). Oh well, my budget will be thankful.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2015)

Bought Agarest Zero, Hotline Miami & 2, KOF 98, and 2002.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 13, 2015)

I bought NBA 2k15 because of the sale. $30 

Bought BEEP, Camera Obscura, Out there somewhere and Polarity for a cheap as fuck $0.79 total as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2015)

I can't shake the irony of the fact that Valve did a cheap pixel art cookie clicker before Half Life 3.

Anyway, buying a bunch of oldies in my wishlists with 80% discounts. Good stuff.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 13, 2015)

Nidhogg for 1,5€ for the next 20 minutes. Fuck get that game NOWWWW


Deathbringerpt said:


> I can't shake the irony of the fact that Valve did a cheap pixel art cookie clicker before Half Life 3.


They've also done four complete games before HL2:EP3, what's your point?

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> Nidhogg for 1,5? for the next 20 minutes. Fuck get that game NOWWWW
> 
> They've also done four complete games before *HL2:EP3*, what's your point?
> 
> //HbS



And they're going to make a lot more than 4 before they make an episode 3 cause that shit is out of the bag, no more episodes.

And the point is exactly what I said, that Valve somehow made a cookie clicker wannabe game rather than HL3.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 13, 2015)

Why no more episodes? There originally were supposed to be three. "HL3" is a meme. 

And I still don't see your point  making a cookie clicker like that is a weeks worth of work for a small team. 

//HbS


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2015)

Picked up GTA3, GTAVC, and Spartan Assault so far. Fucking great sale mate.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 14, 2015)

I highly recommend The Banner Saga to anyone with an interest in tactics games. It has two flaws, 1. the person with fewer units moves more often (balanced by the fact that a hit unit strikes back) and 2. experience points are the currency for everything - items, levels, and caravan supplies. 

But in my opinion everything else makes up for that. Aesthetic is amazing, story is great and Viking myths+Tolkien-like, with a little bit of Game of Thrones brutality in there. Music is outstanding. 

//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

How to Survive is a dollar. Gonna jump on it.

Also, its funny how I'm almost a level 600 in the monster game yet I haven't made a single move yet aside from upgrading.  

And card drops are rare in this game, tbh.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

dat Transistor for 5 bucks


----------



## Frostman (Jun 15, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> The summer sale minigame cards, not normal game cards.
> 
> It's kind of random and weird. I got 2 cards from playing, and with each one I get one more to "x drops remaining".
> 
> //HbS



You get one card for joining a game, the second for being in the game before the first boss is killed on the 10level and a third one i think comes from joining a game that your friend is in.


----------

